# I wish Dirk would just play basketball



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I can't put into words how pissed I am with the cowardly play of Dirk. The guy was HESITANT to pull the trigger again tonight, instead looking for the refs to keep Dallas in the game. He was literally running into players and then throwing himself backwards. On defense, he would snap his head back everytime Yao backed up further into the paint. I love the Rockets and I love basketball, but Dirk really wasn't promoting the game of basketball with his play tonight. PATHETIC.

A nice post from ClutchFans:



> With that aside, as my moniker may indicate, I'm a Chris Webber fan, so I've followed the Kings for the past few years. As such, I've had ample opportunity to observe Dirk in the playoffs. That guy learned from Vlade that perception is reality in the NBA playoffs, and by last year, Dirk clearly rivaled Vlade for best Euro flopper on the floor in the Kings vs. Mavs playoff series. It was often comical to watch the two of them compete as Dirk would often guard Vlade, and both of them would be flipping and flopping all over the place.
> 
> So, Dirk has honed his craft, and if this is the first time Rockets' fans are getting a taste of this behavior, it's certainly tough to swallow, but the refs reward the acting, and have been doing so for a number of years. Another good example is Kobe, imho. If you listen closely to televised games, each and every time Kobe goes to the basket, he making noise as if he's getting hit somewhere in attempting to take a shot, and often times, the refs reward the acting when there was in fact no foul.
> 
> At this point, may as well just accept it. Probably time for Yao to start flopping around when Dampier bodies him up in the post. Might result in a few extra free throws. TMac could do the same on his slashes to the basket. Unfortunately, no other Rocket does much other than shoot jumpers, so it's hard for them to do any acting...


One of those 'sad but true' things... and I'm sure Cuban has done his best to help Dirk hone these "skills".


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Dirk is a little *****, plain and simple. Refs are *****es for letting themselves fall for flops. NBA is a bunch of *****es for allowing NBA officiating to degrade so badly, and for star treatment to increase so much.

Euro players are no-shows in the playoffs anyways.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

MRC, I'm 100% with you and that poster on CF. It's getting to a point to where I just don't even care about the fouls, seeing as they (Dallas) will get the majority of them anyway. I just laugh them off or act like it never happened, because it's a little sad to see players flop their way to victory. It's ok tho...we're winning games 5 and 6 and I could honestly care less who disagrees, but we're winning this [bleep] series.

ALL ROCKET FANS....sig my last sentence...a lil board unity! :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

The only thing keeping Dirk from being my most hated player in the world is the even worse flopping of Paul Pierce.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I wish he would start playing aswell


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

:boohoo: It's hilarious listening to other teams fans complain about the refs everytime they lose a game. I am sure that Houston has never lost a game that it was not the referees fault. Did you know that sometimes Dirk actually gets fouled? I know that the Rockets have yet to foul him in four games but against other teams anyway, he actually gets fouled sometimes.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

mavsman said:


> :boohoo: It's hilarious listening to other teams fans complain about the refs everytime they lose a game. I am sure that Houston has never lost a game that it was not the referees fault. Did you know that sometimes Dirk actually gets fouled? I know that the Rockets have yet to foul him in four games but against other teams anyway, he actually gets fouled sometimes.


I think it's obvious that we're calling out Dirk here, not the refs. Any comments on that?


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

lol this referee *****ing is really rich coming from houston fans their was a patch where dirk got called for 2 cheap non fouls in a row one where he dived for a loose ball and cuz he is bigger and stronger the other guy bumped of him i think it was sura then tmac ran into him off another one of yaos MOVING SCREENS and they called a foul. Tmacs jumper in game 2 shouldnt even have counted that screen moved about 3 metres its stupid. Also Yao fouled the hell out of dirk on a drive to the basket they showed a replay and he clearly hit his arm then on the play where stack wrestled mutombo to the floor he clearly fouled him goin for the block. Yao gets away with murder for most of the game shoving ppl for position on the block


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

mavsman said:


> :boohoo: It's hilarious listening to other teams fans complain about the refs everytime they lose a game. I am sure that Houston has never lost a game that it was not the referees fault. Did you know that sometimes Dirk actually gets fouled? I know that the Rockets have yet to foul him in four games but against other teams anyway, he actually gets fouled sometimes.


it's hilarious that this was commented on at the beginning of the series. losing games hasn't changed it. this was a complaint when the rockets were up 2-0. it has stayed consistant through winning and losing.

it's also hilarious to listen to other teams come in and defend their guys actions regardless of what happens. i don't see anyway blaming the rockets loss on this. it's just something to be pointed out in the game. i've noticed bad calls both ways. yao blocked an attempted dunk by dirk by slapping through dirk's hand. that's a bad call. dirk flops and gets calls. those are bad calls. bad calls are bad calls. it doesn't matter which team wins or which team is your favorite. they are still bad calls.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

See why the NBA used those "Reading is Fundamental" ads...it was to promote reading...point is...read the comments again..its about the flopping, not the refs...i hate floppers...thats the point we're trying to make.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

the flopping is a symptom of the bad reffing its hard to get a call unless u do and the reffs reward it


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

t2d....can we agree that playoff officiating is horrible. :biggrin: :curse:


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

oh i agree there have been HORRIBLE calls on both sides i mean yao has been called for sum stupid touch fouls but he has also gotten away with sum very obvious moving screens and tmac gets a whistle whenever josh howard even breathes on him its the inconsistency and make up calls tht piss me off however the calls have been bad on both sides and u cant blame the refs for any of ur losses and dont even think about saying tht ball didnt come off tmac as u know it did!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

> and dont even think about saying tht ball didnt come off tmac as u know it did!


I dont think anybody thinks it didnt hit him, but we all know it was a *edited* cheap way to keep posesion.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

lol its called a steal lol havent u ever seen HAVILECEK STOLE THE BALL!! or mjs steal on malone b4 he hit the jumper over russell in his last game as a bull. Jho has great quick active hands it was a good play.

moving screens are worse sry


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

terry2damp said:


> dirk got called for 2 cheap non fouls in a row one where he dived for a loose ball and cuz he is bigger and stronger the other guy bumped of him i think it was sura


Sura was closer to the ball, and Dirk dived into him from behind. No doubt in anyone's minds on that call.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

naw tht should have been a no call dirk dived for the ball


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

terry2damp said:


> naw tht should have been a no call dirk dived for the ball


fouls can happen even if someone is going for the ball. it may not have been intentional, but it still can be a foul.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

tht wasnt a foul though they were pretty much level


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> naw tht should have been a no call dirk dived for the ball


So what? Who cares what he dove for? The point is that he made contact, and that's a foul.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

terry2damp said:


> tht wasnt a foul though they were pretty much level


No, I am looking at it right now, Sura was clearly closer to the ball. Too bad I can't transfer movies from my VCR to the computer.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Remember when Dirk took three huge strides with the ball and _still_ complained about the travel call?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Remember when Wesley (? or Barry) had that blatant travel and then Houston called the timeout and nothing happened

I think we can all agree that the reffing has been pathetic on BOTH sides, we are just too much of a homer to acknowledge the calls our team get


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I wasn't talking about the reffing. I know that that has been poor on both sides. I was talking about Dirk's complaining.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I think it's obvious that we're calling out Dirk here, not the refs. Any comments on that?


Sure, I will comment on it. You claim to not be complaining about the refs just the fact the Dirk emphasizes contact and the refs call it. I don't know about you all in Houston but here in Dallas we call that intelligent play. When a player is drawing a foul on the other team that is considered a smart play.

And I have a little news for you. It's not all fake. Sometimes Dirk actually gets hit. I know that is hard for some of you to accept. Nobody wants to admit that a player from thier team ever committed a foul but it actually does happen sometimes.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I just find it funny that Rocket fans are compaining about Dirk flopping, when they have a 7ft 5 1/2in center that flops and takes charges. Almost every team in the NBA has someone who flops. They get called and they don't get called. I hate it just as much as the next person, but it is a part of the game and has been for a while.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

SMDre said:


> I just find it funny that Rocket fans are compaining about Dirk flopping, when they have a 7ft 5 1/2in center that flops and takes charges. Almost every team in the NBA has someone who flops. They get called and they don't get called. I hate it just as much as the next person, but it is a part of the game and has been for a while.


Uh when you are taking charges in the paint you always fall down. There is nothing else to do. Flopping = acting with your body to amke it appear that there was contact when there wasn't. DIrk drives to the basket and suddenly contorts his body and there he is shooting FT.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

What the ***** do u Rox fans have to say about the whining by TMAC about the last call.... You all saw HOW OBVIOUS it was that he touched the ball....

BUt TMAC Swears on his OLD moma that he didn't touch the balll :curse: 

No Wonder the Rox fans follow their Leader and start whining on the Refs

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I will say one thing about Dirk he never talks and runs his mouth to opposing players he just lets his game do the talking and leads by example. I remeber in 2002 when The MAvs swept the T-wolves he owned Kg he didnt say anything at him he just kept playing.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

tmac's preening after every shot is soooo gay he has to pose and flex his arms its pathetic i much prefare the dirk/duncan model of quiet confidence


----------

